# Giving Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul to my Hedgehog



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

I found out that Special Kitty Cat Food is a load of crap, :x and my local pet store has Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul, and they had certain formulas. They had Adult, Kitten, and Light formulas. I don't know which one would be suitable for my hedgie, :? so, I need so advice. Please reply because my family is waiting on me. :|


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Check Reaper's list of cat foods.

I'm pretty sure it's the "light" though. But you can easily check the list


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I use the senior formula and have used the light version as well.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used the Light formula but when that ran out I switched to Senior, which is what we're using now.


----------

